# New miniatures line from Ronin



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't know where to post this, this is not really 40k related, but these miniatures will be nice to convert and can be quite easily put in the 40k universe :
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-4994386.html


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks sweet, i think the cross around his neck is a little chunky though. Kinda space chav


----------



## Necrontyr (Dec 27, 2006)

It says these are 35mm though, I thought warhammer was 28mm....


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with jig. 

Its sweet, but that cross looks like a giant chunk of..erm, chunky..chunkiness.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Sweet website


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Might work for Inquisitor, though. It'd be a little small, even then, but hey... it could be a short Inquisitor or something.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

nice model, i would see it more as Menoth of Warmachine instead of 40k, but very cool anyway


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

yes indeed, Warmachine too, I think these things can be used for a viariety of purposes provided you do a small or not so small conversion, and that's their goal too.

They realeased some time ago this baby : 
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-3631272.html


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

While the sculpts are creative enough and certainly technically adept, there's just something they're missing. They just lack that sort of unified feel that the bnest miniature sculptors produce. That, and the cross is fat.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Is it jsut me, or was the shaven side of Lacrymosa's vagina really necessary? Cool idea for a sculpt, with the essential partial nudity for all female figs.

She HAS to go through a brick of Gold Bond Chafing Powder in the pelvic region with that huge steel leotard.

-Khaine-


----------

